# Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf



## BronkoderBär (5. Juli 2013)

Hey

Ryobi Arctica, neu, lief sehr gut. Also erst mal ohne Neufettung gefischt. Nach ner zeit lief sie immer schlechter. Gut, das bisschen Fett was da drin war, ist wohl flöten gegangen.
Alle Zahnräderstellungen markiert, auseinander.
Ritzel erst mit Petroleum grob abgewaschen, dann mit Spiritus.
Neu gefettet mit Nordlichtanglers (wo bist duuuuu?#h) Fett+Öl-Mischung. Und was is? Ich spür jeden bekackten Getriebezahn.
Getriebedeckel mehrfach anders festgezogen (vorher sogar die Schlitzstellungen der SChrauben skizziert), Rotorritzelschraube unterschiedlich festgezogen.

Wo zum teufel sind denn diese Ungenauigkeiten beim Zusammenbauen zu finden dass die Rolle selbst neu gefettet und in Origianlstellung schlecht läuft.
ich werd noch wahnsinnig, ich will doch nur ne robuiste Rolle bei welcher ich nix beim kurbeln spür.

Der Getriebedeckel wird ja mit ein paar Nocken geführt, muss man den beim festschrauben in irgendeine Richtung drücken?


----------



## skally (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Hey,

Genau das hab ich mit meiner älteren Twin Power auch!
Seitdem ich sie einmal meines Wissen`s richtig gewartet hatte, merkste jede Ritze des Getriebe`s beim Kurbeln! -.-

Ob jetzt mit deren mitgelieferten Zeug geölt. Oder Fett von anderen Hersteller, auch schon mehrfach auseinander und wieder zusammen. Find des problem nicht. -.-

Kommt mir fast vor als wären die Getriebe teile vorm ersten "waschen" mit irgendeinen Film bedeckt der diese "toleranzen" bzw. ein smoothere gängigkeit des Getriebes zulässt...
Und nun ist er weg und alles muh... -.-

Beste Grüße


----------



## nbaas (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Ich hatte das Problem auch, scheint wohl Masche der Industrie zu sein, wenn dies keine Einzelfälle sind.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## BronkoderBär (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

grad ne Shimano JHX4000F wieder fit gemacht, neu gefettet usw.
getriebe hat keine ganzzahlige übersetzung, der markierte Zahn am Hauptantriebsrad wandert im pinion immer eine Rille weiter.
Die läuft unter Last butterweich.

Vll. ist das ein Grund. Minimale Veränderungen beim Zusammenbauen einer ganzzahlig übersetzten und schon hat man die *******.


----------



## Wollebre (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Das Fett dient nicht nur der Schmierung des Getriebes sondern dämpft auch die Laufunruhe. Ein Fett mit anderen Eigenschaften verändert auch die Laufeigenschaften des Getriebes.


 

Dem schließe ich mich voll an.
Habe schon diverse Twin Power für Boardies gewartet und auf Stellung von Zahnrad/Ritzel noch nie geachtet. Die liefen anschließend alle butterweich.
Oft liegt der Fehler auch daran das die hauchdünnen Distanzscheiben auf der Achse nicht alle eingesetzt wurden. Die können schnell im Putzlappen verschwinden.
Testen des Zusammenspiels von Zahnrad und Ritzel ist danz einfach. Wenn Rolle montiert, mit einer Zange die Achse greifen und hin und her bewege. Da muss minimales Spiel sein. Wenn kein Spiel zu fühlen ist, sitzen Zahnrad und Ritzel zu fest zusammen und dann gibt es unrunden oder kratzenden Lauf beim kurbeln.


----------



## BronkoderBär (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Abend, 

an den passscheiben liegts leider nicht. Schon ausprobiert.


----------



## Wollebre (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

dann mal die beiden Kugellager auf der Achse und das auf dem Ritzel kontrollieren. Wenn die frisch geölt worden sind geben die auch ein anderes Laufgeräusch. Besonders wenn die schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.


----------



## BronkoderBär (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Danke, aber es liegt am hauptantrieb...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Wenn der "krumme Rollenvogel" trotz aller Versuche nicht richtig will, und *vorausgesetzt* alles korrekt, peinlich sauber und an sich nach allen Regeln und Handwerkskunst gut geschmiert, dann hilft öfter mal die harte Nummer. :m

Einfach brutal durchkurbeln, das ratscheln der Zahnräder hört nach einiger Zeit auf, habe so manche Rolle auch erstmal eine Zeit eingekurbelt, wenn die frisch gemacht nicht richtig wollte.

Für die Hardcore-Rolling-Nummer mit Imbusschlüssel in Bohrmaschine anstelle der Kurbel fehlte mir eher noch der richtige Ständer und Halter, geht aber und mit Fiesläufern aus ebay hab ich da schon einiges probiert.


----------



## BronkoderBär (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

dnake schon mal, die Bohrermehtode hab ich schon bei der Passion angewendet. Nachm ersten durhclauf lief sie tatsächlich besser, das geht noch besser dacht ich mir, nochmal drehn lassen, schon lief sie wieder ********.

bei mir laufen alle irgendwie ********.

meine zalt arc ruckt in der gegend des unteren Totpunkts.
Hauptantrieb ist es nich. das Problem liegt denk ich beim S-schlitten und dem Exzenterrad.
hab beide Teile poliert, nicht übermäßig.

was kann das nur wieder sein?


----------



## Wollebre (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

das es bei der Salt Arc zu solche Probleme kommen kann ist nicht verwunderlich.
Das Exenterrad steckt nur lose auf einer Achse und wenn der Steuerblock auch so aussieht wie bei der Rolle die ich gewartet habe noch weniger..... und das war eine nagelneue ungefischte Rolle.
Würde das bei Spro reklamieren und höflich um Austausch der Teile bitten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Gute Bilders, Wollebre! #6

Die probieren wohl immer wieder, wieviel schlechter noch geht ... #t


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Ich hab noch nie ne Rolle gesehn bei der das Exzenterritzel gelagert wäre.
welche hätte das bspw?
Ich denke das ist nur schwer machbar.
wenn das ritzel wirklich mit einem lager auf der achse sitzen würde, würds noch leichter verkeilen, wenn man das lager nicht ins ritzel einpresst und es  stramm sitzt. ausserdem sind kugellager auch nicht gerade verwindungssteif. und wenn man ne hülse als lager verwendet ist man wieder am anfang.
Ein Kugellager an der Stelle würde imo nicht lang halten.
vll. wenn das ex.ritzel eine feste achse hätte die in 2 im gehäuse eingelassenen kugellagern läuft.

Mein Schlitten sieht übrigens gut aus.


Wenn man jetzt Schlitten und Ex.ritzel an den Kontaktflächen poliert, kann das schon ausschlaggebend für dieses Rucken am UT sein?

Wie schmiert ihr eigentlich das Ex.ritzel?
Zuviel drunter is kacka.


----------



## Wollebre (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

die Rolle ist für das Meeresangeln gedacht, wo stärkere Kräfte auf das Getriebe wirken als beim meisten Süßwasserangeln. 
Wenn das Exenterzahnrad aus Alu auf einem Gehäusezapfen aus Alu gelagert ist, arbeiten sich die Materialien ab da zu weich. Damit das nicht passiert, gehört wenigstens eine Buchse aus Messing dazwischen. Materialstärke wäre dafür gegeben. Wenn man es ganz gut machen will, setzt man ein Kugellager mit Flansch ein und verschraubt das ganze. Schon öfter in Daiwa Rollen gesehen. Das kostet dann ein paar Cents mehr ohne den Verkaufspreis in ungeahnte Höhen schnellen zu lassen. Sonsten gibt es an der Zalt Arc kaum etwas auszusetzen. Persönlich würde ich die originalen Bremsscheiben gegen Carbon auswechseln welches ein weit besseres Bremsverhalten ergibt. 
Gleiches Problem auch von den Sargus bekannt. s. Bild meiner 6000
Nach ein paarmal Meereangeln hatte sich das Exenterrad schon tief runtergearbeitet und Schrammen im Gehäuse verursacht. Dieses wieder korrigiert durch unterlegen einer 0,1mm starken Distanzscheibe aus VA. Siehe Bild.


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

musste ich auch schon feststellen dass die gegend am schnellsten verschleisst.
wie gross ist denn die passscheibe die du dem ex.ritzel verpasst hast?
so groß wie das ex.ritzel selber?! sosnt würds ja kibbeln wie sau..


----------



## macman (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Ich hatte das mit dem rauen lauf letztens auch mit einer Rolle Probleme gehabt. Die habe ich selten benutzt nur als Reserve am FoPu. Nach ca. 10mal angeln wurde der lauf recht  rau und knirschte. Also geöffnet Gereinigt und neues Fett rein. Knirschen war weg nur sie läuft nicht mehr so weich. Als ob kein fett drin ist. Also wieder geöffnet und weiteres Fett reingedrückt. Doch die einzige Änderung war das die Rolle noch s………ger  lief. Da fiel mir ein dass ich noch Teflon Kettenfett vom Bike habe. Also wieder geöffnet alles penibel gereinigt und jedes Lager, Ritzel und bewegliches Teil leicht eingeträufelt und mit einem Pinsel verschmiert. Danach beim zusammenbau mit etwas Rollenfett und Pinsel eingefettet.  Jetzt läuft sie wieder super!


----------



## Wollebre (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> wie gross ist denn die passscheibe die du dem ex.ritzel verpasst hast?
> so groß wie das ex.ritzel selber?! sonst würds ja kibbeln wie sau..


 

Um das nachzumessen müsste ich die Rolle öffnen. Liegt bei mir fertig verpackt für einen Interessenten. Schau dir die kleine Auflagefläche an, dann muss man nicht mehr viel sagen. Die Distanzscheibe hebt das Exenter Zahnrad lediglich etwas an damit es nicht mehr am Gehäuse kratzt, aber kibbeln kann es unter Belastung sicherlich bestimmt noch.


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Hey, 
wenn dann könnte man gleich eine Scheibe so groß wie das komplette ritzel fertigen.
Hab jetzt mal das Ex. ritzel und den Schlitten meiner passion in meine Zalt gebaut. Rucken und Zucken is weg.
Beide Teile der Zalt waren tatsächlich zu schmal, was man daran erkennt wenn man die hubachse hin und her dreht.
das ex.ritzel der zalt werd ich jetz mit distanzscheibe in der passion verbauen. mal schauen ob ich iwo was passendes finde.


----------



## Wollebre (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

die Auflagefläche wird dann auch nicht größer wenn man eine U-Scheibe im gleichen Durchmesser nimmt. 

Wenn man die Achse mit großem Spiel auf und ab bewegen kann, ist der Mitnehmerzapfen im Durchmesser zur Steuerkurve des Blocks zu klein.
Habe eine über 1.000 € Rolle zur Wartung, da wurde um das auszugleichen eine Kunststoffhülse auf dem Zapfen gesteckt. 
Durch Reibungsdruck in der Steuerkurve hat die sich bereits beim ersten Drill verabschiedet und in der Steuerkurve verfangen. Damit war kurbeln vorbei....


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Jane, ich meinte schon die Hubachse drehen, nicht auf und ab bewegen.

Aber das Problem lag so glaub ich woanders. Der S-Schlitten meiner zalt hat ein viel größeres loch für diese kleine Führungsachse als der der Passion. Das Ding konnte quasi garnicht geführt werden.

Oman was die da fabrizieren #q


Um welche Rolle handelt es sich denn bei deinem Problemkind? 
Wie reparierst du das?
Und was ist das für eine Aussparung mit Feder im Exzenterrad?
Das muss wehtun wenn so ein teueres Stück erst mal den Geist aufgibt.
Aber wer kauft sich denn bitte eine 1000€-Exzenter?^^


----------



## Wollebre (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Oman was die da fabrizieren #q

ist noch nicht alles, gibt noch eine zweite Rolle mit geschrottetem Getriebe. s.Bilder


Um welche Rolle handelt es sich denn bei deinem Problemkind?
Daiwa Z6500H Dog Fight 
Wie reparierst du das?
Wohl eine neue Plastikhülse aufsetzen. Ein feinmechnischer Betrieb will für zwei Hülsen aus VA 50€/St. haben. Werde
noch weitere Firmen kontaktieren.... und prüfen ob evtl. Teile des ganz neuen Modells passen. Dort hat man das ohne Hülse gelöst. s. Foto
Und was ist das für eine Aussparung mit Feder im Exzenterrad? Hängt mit der Rücklaufsperre zusammen
Das muss wehtun wenn so ein teueres Stück erst mal den Geist aufgibt.
Nicht nur das, hat beiden Anglern den Urlaub versaut. Da beide Rollen nicht mehr gekurbelt werden konnten, Fisch und viele Meter Schnur verloren......Waren nagelneue Rollen beim Ersteinsatz. Nur nicht in D gekauft, somit hier keine Garantie.... Im Gegensatz bietet Shimano weltweite Garantie, egal wo die Rolle gekauft wurde. Darum bei Eigenimporte vorsichtig sein und im Vorfeld klären ob die Garantie auch in D gilt.
Neues Zahnrad + Ritzel schlappe 160 €, 
Aber wer kauft sich denn bitte eine 1000€-Exzenter?^^ 
Wer keinen Kredit dafür aufnehmen muss. Die Rolle wird beim Big Game Angeln auf Thun, Amberjacks etc. eingestzt.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Wohl eine neue Plastikhülse aufsetzen. Ein feinmechnischer Betrieb will für zwei Hülsen aus VA 50€/St. haben. Werde
> noch weitere Firmen kontaktieren....



Welches Innen- und Aussenmaß bräuchte die Hülse denn?


----------



## Rannebert (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Gibts für sowas wohl eine gute Erklärung, wie man seine Rolle aus- und auch wieder funktionierend zusammen bauen kann?
Am besten mit deutlichen Hinweisen, was man tunlichst machen muss, und was gefälligst vollkommen unterlassen gehört...
Meine olle Spinrolle macht auch gerne mal zu komischsten Zeiten Geräusche, die nicht original klingen...nur angel ich noch nciht lange genug, um mich mit der Materie eingehender beschäftigt zu haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



> Gibts für sowas wohl eine gute Erklärung, wie man seine Rolle aus- und auch wieder funktionierend zusammen bauen kann?



Für manche Rollen gibt es dazu sogar Videos, für die Red Arc z.B. gibt es hier im Board bebilderte Anleitung (Boardsuche).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keg12huQeiM

Jürgen


----------



## Rannebert (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Für manche Rollen gibt es dazu sogar Videos, für die Red Arc z.B. gibt es hier im Board bebilderte Anleitung (Boardsuche).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keg12huQeiM
> 
> Jürgen



Danke, damit ist meine Illusion von 'Mach mal da auf, und fette ein bisschen hier und dort!' endgültig zerstört. 
Aber das hatte ich mir nach dem restlichen Inhalt vom Thread eh schon gedacht gehabt. Zum Glück hab ich schon mal eine Explosionszeichnung von meiner Rolle im Netz gefunden, vielleicht hilfts ja, falls doch was übrigt bleiben sollte am Schluss! |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Habe eine über 1.000 € Rolle zur Wartung, da wurde um das auszugleichen eine Kunststoffhülse auf dem Zapfen gesteckt.
> >
> Ein feinmechnischer Betrieb will für zwei Hülsen aus VA 50€/St. haben


Bei einigen meiner alten Rollentypen ist da eine einwandfrei drehbare Hülse aus Kupferröhrchenmaterial drauf.
Das funzt schon fast ewig und wird auch so bleiben. Kann das bei Gelegenheit gerne mal knipsen.
Alles (damals halt noch im goldenen Jahrtausend weit vor 1990) robuster als das heutige Saltiga-Daiwa-Famile oder die Penns.

Welche Typen das sind sag ich aber nicht, sonst werden die noch teurer als eh schon. 
Alle Kenner werden die führderhin auch genießen und schweigen.
:g 

Jedenfalls probier es mal, Kupferröhrchenmaterial oder alternativ Messing zu erstehen, das sollte doch irgendwo zu kriegen sein.
Mit Kunststoff geht das man gar nicht, auch Edelstahl ist wahrscheinlich schlechter wegen der mangelnden Selbstschmierung.


----------



## Wollebre (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

_Jedenfalls probier es mal, Kupferröhrchenmaterial oder alternativ Messing zu erstehen, das sollte doch irgendwo zu kriegen sein._
_Mit Kunststoff geht das man gar nicht, auch Edelstahl ist wahrscheinlich schlechter wegen der mangelnden Selbstschmierung. _

Das gibt es in jedem besseren Modellbauladen. Nur müssen Innen- und Aussendurchmesser auf ein paar zehntel MM genau gearbeitet werden. Das geht nur mit einer Drehbank und nicht mit Bohrmaschine und Feile. Mit normaler Schieblehre gemessen hat der Zapfen einen Durchmesser von 4,5mm und die Steuerkurve von 5,0mm. Das müßte dann schon degital genau vermessen werden.

Eben einen Anruf bekommen das mir ein Boardie das 2013er Nachfolgemodell zur Verfügung stellt. Dann prüfen ob das Exenterrad auch in das Vorserienmodell passt. Wenn das paßt kann man es als Ersatzteil bestellen.

_Bei einigen meiner alten Rollentypen ist da eine einwandfrei drehbare Hülse aus Kupferröhrchenmaterial drauf._

Das kenne ich auch noch und die Rollen haben keine 100 DM gekostet und drehen heute noch..... Nur bei einer 1.000 € Rolle ist das wohl zu teuer..... 

Dann hat Daiwa sich etwas ganz neues ausgedacht um uns Angler zu ärgern. Die Gehäuseschrauben werden mit blauen oder braunen Loctite eingesetzt. Die Schrauben sitzen bombenfest und der Innensechkant ist ganz schnell rund genudelt. Bevor man das macht müssen die Schraubenköpfe mit einem Lötkolben *stark* erhitzt werden um das Loctite weich zu machen. Erst dann versuchen die Schrauben herauszudrehen! Habe schon von einige Rollen die Schraubenköpfe abfräsen müssen wo vorher der Besitzer den Innensechskant rund genudelt hat.... Also vorsicht bei eigener Wartung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Diese blaue Schraubensicherung (Lackkleber) war schon öfter mal am Start, konnte man mit einer Kombischraube Schlitz+Kreuz noch ganz gut mit den Schlitzschrauber aufbrechen.
Das nun Loctite endffest zum Einsatz kommt, ist aber eine echte fiese Nummer. :g
Bei immer schlechteren beobachteten Schraubenstahlqualitäten an neuen Rollen wirkt das natürlich noch "besser".

Ich kann auch nur nochmal bei Daiwa an die Gemeinheit mit der Zentralrotorschraubensicherung durch leicht verbiegbare 3-Klammerfeder erinnern (erste Caldia, Infinity Q, Infinity Zaion) und die Mikroskop-Imbus-Schraube an der Spulenauflage bei den Shimanos ab Twinpower FB. 
Alles nichts für Anfänger in Werkzeugmechanik und meiner Meinung nach bewußte Wartungsbehinderungen an den Rollen.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



> Ich kann auch nur nochmal bei Daiwa an die Gemeinheit mit der  Zentralrotorschraubensicherung durch leicht verbiegbare 3-Klammerfeder  erinnern (erste Caldia,


Diese seltsame Feder gibt es immer noch, auch an der neuesten Caldia!
Ich habe vor kurzem eine mit einem Angelkumpel gekauft und wir haben nicht schlecht gestaunt,als wir zwei Scheiben unterlegen mussten um das Wickelbild zu verbessern,da  haben wir diesen Gimmick enddeckt!
Genau so über die Inbusschrauben und wie ich jetzt hören muss,die noch unnötigerweise mit Loktide gesichert sind.

Jürgen


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

wahrscheinlich kriegt man die mit Loctite, wasserdicht und abwaschbar|supergri


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur nochmal bei Daiwa an die Gemeinheit mit der Zentralrotorschraubensicherung durch leicht verbiegbare 3-Klammerfeder erinnern (erste Caldia, Infinity Q, Infinity Zaion) und die Mikroskop-Imbus-Schraube an der Spulenauflage bei den Shimanos ab Twinpower FB.
> Alles nichts für Anfänger in Werkzeugmechanik und *meiner Meinung nach bewußte Wartungsbehinderungen an den Rollen*.



Ick hatte letztens 'ne 3000er "Stradic" beim Wickel die mir auch ein Novum offenbarte. Um den Getriebedeckel zu lösen musste man erst zwei zusätzliche Schrauben entfernen, die sich gemeinerweise unter dem Friktionsring befanden.
Dit kannte ick bisher noch nich !!! |bigeyes


----------



## Purist (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Alles nichts für Anfänger in Werkzeugmechanik und meiner Meinung nach bewußte Wartungsbehinderungen an den Rollen.



Ist doch praktisch, wenn die teuren Rollen auch noch teuer "nach Hause" müssen, zur Wartung. Das sind Methoden, die man eher aus der Automobil- oder Elektronikbranche kennt. #d Entweder wegschmeissen oder tief in die Tasche greifen.

Meine 39€ Slammer 260 habe ich bereits komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammengefriemelt. Hat ein paar Mucken wegen zu fest angezogener Schrauben gemacht, lief schnell aber wieder top. Ja ich weiss, das Getriebe ist eigentlich schrott, dafür immerhin überdimensioniert. 
Viel Technik, viele Bauteile, muss sich doch niemand antun, all das passt nicht zu Langzeitstabilität.


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Oh man, dei khern se mit da scheisshausbirschtn asghaut bis ma nimma drifft.
Die schrauben gerdazu in loctite ertränkt *facepalm*

Nochmal zum Exzenterrad. Bei der Passion liegt es nur aussen auf, das Achsloch nicht da da ein absatz nach unten ist.
Hab mir jetzt 0.1 mm Stahlblech bestellt und werde eine SCheibe anfertigen, die genau so groß wie das ex.rad ist.
ich hoffe das zeug lässt sich gut verarbeiten und dass der Absatz unter dem Ex.ritzel keine Schwieirgkeiten macht falls sich das Stahlblech verzieht und nach unten Wölbunge wirft. Falls muss ich iwie auffüllen oder wenigstens an der achse die folie doppelt und dreifach nehmen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (25. September 2013)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Wie schlecht ist es eigtl. wenn das Exzenterrad aus diesem Aluguss oder weiss der Teufel auf Edelstahl läuft?
Mit was sollte man da schmieren?


----------



## Bandit_bln (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Ich hole den alten Thread mal heraus weil ich bei der Artica 1000 und 3000 das gleiche Problem habe oder hatte.

Die 1000 lief von Anfang an eher grob und die 3000 war nach 2 Jahren auch nicht besser geworden.

Nachdem ich beide auseinandergenommen, gereinigt und gefettet habe wurde es aber nicht besser.
Durch Zufall musste ich mir die Explosionszeichnung anschauen und stellte fest, dass dort nur eine Unterlegscheibe auf dem Getrieberad vorgesehen ist. In meiner waren einmal 2 (3000) und einmal sogar drei (1000) dünne Unterlegscheiben verbaut. Bei der 1000 hab ich dann mal eine entfernt und siehe da, läuft gleich viel besser.

Habt ihr auch mehrere Unterlegscheiben oder nur eine in eurer Ryobi Rolle? Anscheinend sind die ja eh alle mehr oder weniger gleich gebaut.


----------



## Wollebre (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Diese sogenannten Passscheiben sind zur Feinjustierung des Getriebespiels. Das können je nach Fertigungstoleranzen einer Rolle eine oder mehrere und in unterschiedlicher Stärke sein.
Die dünnsten Scheiben die ich gemessen hatte war 0,01mm und die stärkste 0,5mm


----------



## Dakarangus (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



Purist schrieb:


> Meine 39€ Slammer 260 habe ich bereits komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammengefriemelt. [...] *Ja ich weiss, das Getriebe ist eigentlich schrott,* dafür immerhin überdimensioniert.



Wieso soll das Getriebe nichts sein?


----------



## Bandit_bln (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Diese sogenannten Passscheiben sind zur Feinjustierung des Getriebespiels. Das können je nach Fertigungstoleranzen einer Rolle eine oder mehrere und in unterschiedlicher Stärke sein.
> Die dünnsten Scheiben die ich gemessen hatte war 0,01mm und die stärkste 0,5mm



Danke, na das mit den unterschiedlichen Stärken habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Ich hatte eine 0,01 (bei der 1000er) raus genommen. Vielleicht war einfach eine zu viel verbaut. |kopfkrat

Die 1000er läuft leider immer noch etwas Kafffemühlenartig, aber schon besser als vorher. Die 3000 Schnurrt nach der Fettpackung wieder.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch mehrere Unterlegscheiben oder nur eine in eurer Ryobi Rolle? Anscheinend sind die ja eh alle mehr oder weniger gleich gebaut.



Hab 5 Ryobis und zwischen 1-3 ist alles dabei..noch fieser sind die Wormshaft Ryobis..die haben rechtsseitig im Antrieb auch noch Passscheiben.



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Die 1000er läuft leider immer noch etwas Kafffemühlenartig, aber schon besser als vorher



Hatte die evtl.auffällig glänzende Abriebspuren auf der Rückseite des Antriebsrads ?


----------



## Bandit_bln (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ..
> Hatte die evtl.auffällig glänzende Abriebspuren auf der Rückseite des Antriebsrads ?



Hab sie mal wieder aufgeschraubt. 

Sieht alles aus wie neu. Die Geräusche kommen von der Verbindung zwischen Getriebe und Welle.  Wobei es eher ein Gefühl in der Rolle, anstatt Geräusch ist. |uhoh:|kopfkrat


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn ich rollen gereinigt und neu gefettet habe, sie erst am nächsten Tag perfekt laufen. Komisch aber wahr.


----------



## Wollebre (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

genau die gleiche Erkenntnis habe ich vor langer Zeit gemacht. Liegt vermutlich daran das nach etwas Kurbeln das Fett sich erst richtig platzieren/setzen muss. Vielleicht hat ein Techniker eine bessere Erklärung?
Darum schicke ich gewartete Rollen erst nach einem "Ruhetag" zurück.


----------



## Bandit_bln (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn ich rollen gereinigt und neu gefettet habe, sie erst am nächsten Tag perfekt laufen. Komisch aber wahr.





Wollebre schrieb:


> genau die gleiche Erkenntnis habe ich vor langer Zeit gemacht. Liegt vermutlich daran das nach etwas Kurbeln das Fett sich erst richtig platzieren/setzen muss. Vielleicht hat ein Techniker eine bessere Erklärung?
> Darum schicke ich gewartete Rollen erst nach einem "Ruhetag" zurück.



Ist vielleicht wie ein guter Wein, die Tannine müssen Atmen :m


Habe aber auch die gleiche Erfahrung bei drei Rollen gemacht. Am nächsten Tag liefen die alle deutlich besser, als direkt nach dem Zusammenbau. Wenn man die dann am Wasser ein bisschen gekurbelt hat setzt sich auch alles noch mal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Das ist schon ein merkwürdig Ding, als wenn die Schmiere sich erst an die neuen Metallpartner und Flächen gewöhnen muss. |kopfkrat 
Dabei soll das ja eigentlich dichtes und totes anorganisches Material ohne jede Empfindungen und Sympathie sein. Wahrscheinlich gibt es das aber gar nicht, sagen zumindet die neuen Physik-Esotheriker.

Ist wirklich verrückt, alleine vom das Rölleken viele Stunden liegen lassen lässt sich die dann merklich besser kurbeln ...


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

It's magic! |supergri


----------



## A-tom-2 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Hallo,


Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Die 1000er läuft leider immer noch etwas Kafffemühlenartig, aber schon besser als vorher...


hast du auch das Walzenlager (Rücklaufsperre) gereinigt und danach geölt? Fett ist hier nicht so gut weil sonst die Walzen in dem Kunststoff-Lagerkäfig kleben und die Sperre nicht/verzögert einsetzt.

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Kann meiner Meinung nach nicht sein, da der Zusammenbau auch unter ständigem bewegen und prüfen durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Jetblack (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Viel hängt meiner Meinung nach vom Fett ab. Ich warte eine Menge Rollen im Jahr (so 100 +) und meine Erfahrung deckt sich mit der von Wolle! 
Es gibt Fette und Öle, die machen die Rolle erst einmal LAUTER und ZÄHER! ... wenn die mal hinreichend verteilt sind, dann ist alles prima, obwohl es sich anfangs nach einem "mittleren Getriebeschaden anhört"

Einfach mal ein paar 100m durchkurbeln und meistens gibt sich das dann. Mein letztes "AHA-Erlebnis" war Aqua Shield; ein Fett aus dem Off-Shore Bereich, das ich bisher nicht im Ensatz hatte. 
Das Fett zieht Fäden wie ein warmer Kaugummi und hat die Tendenz wieder dahin zurückzukehren, wo es her kam - das hat schon fast was von einem Schleim  Wenn das mal da ist, wo es hin soll dann macht seine Arbeit extrem gut -- auf den ersten paar hundert Umdrehungen aber auch sehr laut. Es knistert, wenn die Fäden reissen. Klasse Fett für größeren Rollen ... Für Baitcaster eher eine Einladung zur Frustration.

Gruss Nick


----------



## Jamdoumo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

Ich lasse frisch gewartete Rollen nen Tag später 2 Min per Kompressor laufen. Besser geht es nicht.


----------



## KxKx2 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



Purist schrieb:


> Meine 39€ Slammer 260 habe ich bereits komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammengefriemelt. Hat ein paar Mucken wegen zu fest angezogener Schrauben gemacht, lief schnell aber wieder top. Ja ich weiss, das Getriebe ist eigentlich schrott, dafür immerhin überdimensioniert.
> Viel Technik, viele Bauteile, muss sich doch niemand antun, all das passt nicht zu Langzeitstabilität.



 Was bin ich froh das ich mir damals 4 Slammer gekauft habe. Die laufen und........ Sollte eine kaputt gehen, habe ich wenigstens Ersatzteile:m
Ich glaube es wird für teures Geld, nur noch viel Schrott hergestellt. In den 70-80er Jahren wurden die Rollen gefischt, da wurde gar nicht ans Einfetten gedacht und die Rollen laufen heute noch|rolleyes
 Habe letztes Jahr eine Balzer Brandungsrolle beim Aalangeln geschrottet.  Ohne große Beanspruchung, hat sich der Kurbelarm komplett verdreht und das Getriebe hatte Spiel ohne Ende;+ und das bei 60gr. Blei als Wurfgewicht.
 Am besten die teuren Marken links liegen lassen, damit die Hersteller selbst dahinter kommen, was sie für einen Murks herstellen.#h


----------



## hans albers (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*

oder  teilweise noch mit den alten "schätzchen " 
fischen..|rolleyes

sind zwar nicht ganz "up to date" mit den "modernen"
röllchen...

dafür halten die aber einiges aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Mein letztes "AHA-Erlebnis" war Aqua Shield; ein Fett aus dem Off-Shore Bereich, das ich bisher nicht im Ensatz hatte.


Cooles Bild, da hat man echt ein Blubbermonster ala Ghostbusters inner Rolle! :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Sollte eine kaputt gehen, habe ich wenigstens Ersatzteile


Mal Verunfallung außen vor gelassen, die kann immer knicken und töten wie z.B. Genickbruch am Rollenfuß der Stationären oder Drüberfahren mit dem Auto.

Mit Pflege gerade Thema Fetten und einer sorgsamen Reinigung vor einsetzendem herben Verschleißabrieb halten wenigstens die Metallbauten (ala Slammer als eine der letzten alten Bauarten) doch ein Anglerleben lang. 
Meine ältesten Einsatzrollen sind jetzt 40 Jahre in Benutzung, und kaputt ist nicht wirklich was, paar Kratzer an der Optik und die Bügelfeder könnte straffer sein, aber das ist eben nur eine Feder, die man austauschen kann und irgendwann austauschen muss.

Eher kommt es mir so vor, dass mit einigen Jahren oder besser Jahrzehnten :g :m das Einlaufen mit dem erfolgten Finieren der Metalloberfläche erst vollendet ist. Gerade Thema rauher Lauf und "Einziehen" Einwandern der Fettung in die Oberflächen-Molekularstruktur der bewegenden Teilen.


----------



## hans albers (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das ewige Leid - Fettung und rauher Lauf*



> Einwandern der Fettung in die Oberflächen-Molekularstruktur der bewegenden Teilen.




|rolleyes


----------

